# Happy happy, Joy joy



## doriettefarm (Feb 23, 2015)

This soap just makes me smile.  I've never made a layered soap before and thought what would be more perfect than rainbow soap!  I'm dying for spring . . . is it obvious?


----------



## KristaY (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh! That's absolutely lovely! Your lines are great between the colors. Did you scent it "spring-ish" too?


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 23, 2015)

Oooh I love it!!! It looks like fruit loops to me  What did you use to scent it?


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 23, 2015)

I scented it with a mix of lime and coconut FOs that I was trying to use up.  Smells kinda tropical and beachy . . . like spring break!


----------



## TVivian (Feb 23, 2015)

It's perfect!! Well done!


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh~~so pretty! Your rainbow soap makes me HAPPY!!! Nicely done :clap:


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh I love that!! How on earth did you get the lines so straight?


----------



## Dana89 (Feb 23, 2015)

So nice! I don,t think I will ever be able to make a soap like that..My batter always sets up to fast even though I stop blending at emulsion,  or at least until I get the color mixed in.
I think I should try not adding any FOs until right before pour. My recipe is 50% solids and 50%soft oils, is that to many hard oils?


----------



## Sonya-m (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh wow!! That is stunning!!!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow, you did an amazing job! <3


----------



## Rowan (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow, the rainbow put a huge smile on my face too. It's lovely.


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 24, 2015)

Dana89 said:


> So nice! I don,t think I will ever be able to make a soap like that..My batter always sets up to fast even though I stop blending at emulsion,  or at least until I get the color mixed in.
> I think I should try not adding any FOs until right before pour. My recipe is 50% solids and 50%soft oils, is that to many hard oils?



This recipe was only 20% soft oils . . . partly because I love lard/tallow soaps and also because I wanted the layers to firm up quickly.  It was a true test of patience and planning.  Prior to this batch I had never attempted 7 different colors so measuring everything in advance was very necessary.  I also used a FO that accelerated trace so that was also to my advantage when pouring the layers.    

I measured and mixed all the oils at once but calculated how much oil/lye water would be needed for 7 individual batches so I could color and pour them separately.  It was tedious but I'm pleased with the end result.  And Seawolfe's comment about how straight the layers were poured just cracked me up!  After posting the side view of the loaf, I was thinking to myself how crooked all but the top 2 layers looked to me.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh I love this soap!!! Great job!


----------



## TJ (Feb 24, 2015)

Wonderful soap! Very beautiful and your layers look great!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 24, 2015)

I liked when I got a second today, but didn't have the chance to tell you how much I love this! Always wanted to try, but haven't had a chance yet. 
It looks perfect! I suppose the key is super thick trace for layers like that???


----------



## Irja (Mar 28, 2015)

It really is happy, happy, Joy, joy


----------



## regansoap (Apr 5, 2015)

Love it happy spring soap.


----------



## soapswirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks beautiful, I love rainbow soaps!


----------



## Be Love (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice rainbow! Well done on the layers!


----------

